# Purchase new tts!



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

Hello, I am new here and I take this opportunity to greet all the forumists  .
I am in talks with a person for a tts 310 hp of 2016, my big dream. The car is wonderful (matrix headlights, b & 0, front and rear sensors, mr), it also has a stage 1 map (abr or apr I don't remember for 350 hp). The only drawback is that the car has 195,000 kilometers and this slows me down a lot for the present (any important expenses) and also for a future resale of the car in the future. The machine would sell it to me for around € 19,000-20,000, do you think it's a good buy? What are the things to check if necessary?
In case I thought of making a pass in audi with the car for a compression test of the engine and mechanical parts. I'd do the gear and motor insurance if I take it.
I look forward to hearing from you as expert forumists!
Thanks
Pier


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

It's difficult to know if that's a good price or not for your market.

In the UK £19k would probably get you a 16 / 17 player with all the options listed but with <40k on the clock.

They are great cars though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pier, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't touch it with your's  
It has everything going against it, intergalactic mileage, remap, age and has probably been ragged to within an inch of it's life.
Save up a little and get something better.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome to the forum, where are you based?
20.000 eur is quite a low price for a 2016 TTS, even if the mileage is very high... how many pre-owners? has the car had all the maintenance done at Audi, and if so, are there all the evidences of this?



pierus72 said:


> Hello, I am new here and I take this opportunity to greet all the forumists  .
> I am in talks with a person for a tts 310 hp of 2016, my big dream. The car is wonderful (matrix headlights, b & 0, front and rear sensors, mr), it also has a stage 1 map (abr or apr I don't remember for 350 hp). The only drawback is that the car has 195,000 kilometers and this slows me down a lot for the present (any important expenses) and also for a future resale of the car in the future. The machine would sell it to me for around € 19,000-20,000, do you think it's a good buy? What are the things to check if necessary?
> In case I thought of making a pass in audi with the car for a compression test of the engine and mechanical parts. I'd do the gear and motor insurance if I take it.
> I look forward to hearing from you as expert forumists!
> ...


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

stay away, miles to high and mapped so probably driven hard


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

DPG said:


> It's difficult to know if that's a good price or not for your market.
> 
> In the UK £19k would probably get you a 16 / 17 player with all the options listed but with <40k on the clock.
> 
> They are great cars though.


in my country (italy) the tts with less km (111.000k) sell it for € 29.000 so it is not easy to have a precise quotation..
19k with less than 40 on the clock is great, can you send me some references also in private? thanks


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Pier, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thank you Hoggy 
Pier


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

leopard said:


> I wouldn't touch it with your's
> It has everything going against it, intergalactic mileage, remap, age and has probably been ragged to within an inch of it's life.
> Save up a little and get something better.


Thanks for your advice  It 's true, there are many negative elements, the only thing that makes me want is the price that I repeat is very low at least here in Italy..


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> welcome to the forum, where are you based?
> 20.000 eur is quite a low price for a 2016 TTS, even if the mileage is very high... how many pre-owners? has the car had all the maintenance done at Audi, and if so, are there all the evidences of this?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the price is really good and I wouldn't want to miss it! The car is in Rome and has a single owner, the coupons for the first 2 years in Audi and then by a mechanic from Rome who told me that he makes me available if there were any problems in the first months. Are you in Rome and do you have a TTS? You can also write to me privately if you want
thank you
Pier


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

j77drs said:


> stay away, miles to high and mapped so probably driven hard


If I had the engine compression checked in audi and made the complete diagnosis, could I be relatively safe in your opinion?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yeah, the price is really low (also because as you know here the roadtax for a 310 bhp car is 1700Eur/year, so re-selling is difficult for all cars with over 250 bhp)), but mileage is really high, you risk sustaining a major maintenance service soon&#8230; in your shoes I would look for a same year/lower mileage/similar budget TT 230 from Germany&#8230;
and yes, I live in Rome and have a TTS... do you know where the car has been serviced? Auto Centri Baldunina, Audi Tiburtina&#8230;? I have friends there, maybe I can ask about car history&#8230;..



pierus72 said:


> Yes, the price is really good and I wouldn't want to miss it! The car is in Rome and has a single owner, the coupons for the first 2 years in Audi and then by a mechanic from Rome who told me that he makes me available if there were any problems in the first months. Are you in Rome and do you have a TTS? You can also write to me privately if you want
> thank you
> Pier


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, the price is really low (also because as you know here the roadtax for a 310 bhp car is 1700Eur/year, so re-selling is difficult for all cars with over 250 bhp)), but mileage is really high, you risk sustaining a major maintenance service soon&#8230; in your shoes I would look for a same year/lower mileage/similar budget TT 230 from Germany&#8230;
> and yes, I live in Rome and have a TTS... do you know where the car has been serviced? Auto Centri Baldunina, Audi Tiburtina&#8230;? I have friends there, maybe I can ask about car history&#8230;..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't have a remapped S and even less so with that mileage.
Do you get a full warranty with the car?
Could you have it inspected?


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

pierus72 said:


> j77drs said:
> 
> 
> > stay away, miles to high and mapped so probably driven hard
> ...


it might be ok today and infact for a few months, no way of knowing, it would just be far too much risk in my opinion, also its not just the engine, all other components have done the same mileage


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

pierus72 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't touch it with your's
> ...


As said, there is a good reason why the price is "very low" (for Italy) but, as we say over here "you pays your money and takes your choice". You take quite a risk with any private purchase, but particularly so with this one. Most of us wouldn't touch it, but you seem very keen to proceed, so get as many basic/inexpensive checks done as possible (e.g. compression test) before buying. Over here motoring/breakdown organisations also do pre-purchase inspections (covering mostly safety issues) at a price of about £150, so I assume there is a similar service in Italy? And I would get the owner to knock the cost of these tests/checks off the purchase price, if you then go ahead. If you _don't_ go ahead, then you would just have to write-off those costs and put it down to experience. He probably won't have too many takers, given the huge mileage on the car, so you might have the upper hand in any bargaining.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

pierus72 said:


> unfortunately I don't know where he did the maintenance, I only know that 2 years ago he broke something at the engine level and then he restored it. *For € 1,700 you talk about stamp duty and super stamp?* It will be difficult to resell in case and perhaps I would do well to look for a 230 hp tt, too bad that at that price in germany it is not easy to find them ...


exactely, what we call _bollo _and _superbollo_

as I said, that price is inviting, maybe too much.... expenses for an eventual engine/transmission/gearbox rebuild (even partial) are really high, I would consider this point deeply before proceeding..
personally with that budget I would look for a 230 quattro, you have almost the same car for exterior and interior, and with a stage 1 you go quite near to a std TTS performance level and without being obliged to pay the insane additional roadtax that TTS has...
check on autoscout.de or mobile.de, there are a lot of 2nd hand cars and also consider that the current (covid) situation might lowering down prices...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> what we call bollo and superbollo


You forgot just plain Bolo.. :lol:


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Pier
At that milage I would walk away to much of a risk, go for a low mileage 230 hp quattro s-line with a stage 1 revo remap your up at the same power as a tts but with the cheaper car tax, it's a no brainer, it would be better and cheaper in the long term
Russell


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> Hi Pier
> At that milage I would walk away to much of a risk, go for a low mileage 230 hp quattro s-line with a stage 1 revo remap your up at the same power as a tts but with the cheaper car tax, it's a no brainer, it would be better and cheaper in the long term
> Russell


Except a remapped TTS is near to the power of a TTRS!


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hugo rugged said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pier
> ...


Exactly, he has an abt map and says there is no comparison with the previous power....


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

Guys, I'll update you: 
Today I went to see the car, wonderful !! I did not think black was so beautiful, it will be that it is s, the 4 mufflers, the trim. Speaking of trim, he told me that he removed the RM and he put the blisten because with the originals he was pitching, I asked him if the car is enjoyable like that and he told me that it is not uncomfortable, what do you say? does anyone have this attitude? 
A couple of curiosities: he says he has the Abt map and he never put petrol at 100 octane but at 95, he says that that map wants petrol up to 98 and it is wasted to put the 100 octane. He said that you can switch from Abt to make a switch to the map (free) in order to insert the 100 octane. This thing seems a little strange to me: what do you say?
Last curiosity: he says he never changed the brake pads! (He has the ones with the red calipers). Do you think it's normal?
To conclude we are close with the price in negotiation and I know that I will not be able to resist: D
Many of you recommend the 230 hp but it takes over € 25,000 to get it in Germany and then the import costs..


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, the price is really low (also because as you know here the roadtax for a 310 bhp car is 1700Eur/year, so re-selling is difficult for all cars with over 250 bhp)), but mileage is really high, you risk sustaining a major maintenance service soon&#8230; in your shoes I would look for a same year/lower mileage/similar budget TT 230 from Germany&#8230;
> and yes, I live in Rome and have a TTS... do you know where the car has been serviced? Auto Centri Baldunina, Audi Tiburtina&#8230;? I have friends there, maybe I can ask about car history&#8230;..
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin, quello che sò e che lui è secondo proprietario, la macchina l'ha presa in un concessionario di roma.
Mi ha detto che il motore non fuma e va bene, negli ultimi anni ha fatto sempre la manutenzione da un suo amico meccanico di roma, (mi sono dimenticato di chiedergli in che centro Audi ha fatto la manutenzione i primi 2 anni) utilizzando olio castrol, comunque si vede che ci tiene, l'unica volta con cui ci sono stato sopra ha aspettato che salisse l'olio a temperatura per tirarla.
Mi ha detto che nel mio interesse e nel suo andremo al centro Porsche a Latina dove lui prenderà la nuova macchina e mi farà fare un ceck li, così dovrei stare abbastanza tranquillo almeno nel breve e medio periodo, tu che dici?
Certo avere un bolide del genere a stò prezzo mi fa troppo gola, rischierò un poco, ma un tts mappato credo che non sia minimamente paragonabile a un 230 anche con stage 1, tu che mi consigli? Non sò come scrivere messaggi privati qui..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need a bigger post count to use messaging.


----------



## pierus72 (May 4, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> You need a bigger post count to use messaging.


thank you Toshiba


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

pierus72 said:


> Guys, I'll update you:
> Speaking of trim, he told me that he removed the RM and he put the blisten because with the originals he was pitching, I asked him if the car is enjoyable like that and he told me that it is not uncomfortable, what do you say? does anyone have this attitude?
> A couple of curiosities: he says he has the Abt map and he never put petrol at 100 octane but at 95, he says that that map wants petrol up to 98 and it is wasted to put the 100 octane. He said that you can switch from Abt to make a switch to the map (free) in order to insert the 100 octane. This thing seems a little strange to me: what do you say?
> Last curiosity: he says he never changed the brake pads! (He has the ones with the red calipers). Do you think it's normal?
> To conclude we are close with the price in negotiation and I know that I will not be able to resist: D


Tell you what I think; it's all going to end in tears and you'll be spending all your spare time on this forum asking for advice when things start going wrong. Buyer be warned..


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Post Covid economy in 3 - 6 mths will see plenty of cheap cars available. I would keep your powder dry


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Like most on here, with that amount of kms, I would not touch it. But, if you're really set on a TTS and it's the only TTS you're likely you to be able to afford then you either do it now or wait until you can afford it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

100.000 km with a set of pads sounds very difficult, unless he drove it like my grandfather&#8230; :lol: 
about the rest, I guess you cannot receive PM, do you have telegram? if so, send me a message from there (look for _Lorenzo_TTS_)



pierus72 said:


> Kevin, quello che sò e che lui è secondo proprietario, la macchina l'ha presa in un concessionario di roma.
> Mi ha detto che il motore non fuma e va bene, negli ultimi anni ha fatto sempre la manutenzione da un suo amico meccanico di roma, (mi sono dimenticato di chiedergli in che centro Audi ha fatto la manutenzione i primi 2 anni) utilizzando olio castrol, comunque si vede che ci tiene, l'unica volta con cui ci sono stato sopra ha aspettato che salisse l'olio a temperatura per tirarla.
> Mi ha detto che nel mio interesse e nel suo andremo al centro Porsche a Latina dove lui prenderà la nuova macchina e mi farà fare un ceck li, così dovrei stare abbastanza tranquillo almeno nel breve e medio periodo, tu che dici?
> Certo avere un bolide del genere a stò prezzo mi fa troppo gola, rischierò un poco, ma un tts mappato credo che non sia minimamente paragonabile a un 230 anche con stage 1, tu che mi consigli? Non sò come scrivere messaggi privati qui..


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Seems you have made up your mind and looking for assurances from other tt owners, unfortunately we cannot assure you that this is a good buy, personally I don't think it is
Good luck, I have a feeling you will need it, sorry if that sounds negative


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

These type of mileages are scary to island folk like me. My 2015 TTS has just 16,500 miles on the clock!


----------

